# Playmobile ship idea's



## chris04084 (Aug 24, 2008)

I picked up a Playmobile ship at a flea market recently. Think it will make a nice addition to our railroad. It needs a little work, but am open to idea's on paint and accesories.


----------



## chris04084 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a picture ,but don't know how to post it


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Have a look on the FAQs on how to post pictures. As you’re not a first class member your need to upload them to a webpage somewhere, like Flicker or Google Picasa. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Resources/FAQ/tabid/80/Default.aspx 

Alan


----------

